# Cutting on AAS



## TrojanMan60563 (May 28, 2013)

How low do you guys go with calories? I know if you drop calories too low you can't grow, but on AAS how low can you go before you will not preserve the muscle you have assuming what calories you eat are high in proteins and fat. I ask because I've recently (past 4 weeks) started cruising at a higher dose of test and added deca. I have not changed my diet much aside from increasing protein and lowering carbs yet I've put on 20lbs. I don't count calories but plan to sit down and figure out what I'm getting in since my diet is pretty much the same daily. My waist has not grown and it looks like I'm getting bigger. I am on adex and notice that I have days where I drop like 5lbs so I assume its water weight due to either the AI or avoid sodium. That doesn't account for all the weight. I really want to lean down and not that concerned with gaining weight. Growing is obviously welcome but my focus is cutting but I'm just not sure how low can things go while on AAS? I have had friends that compete and I know they become pretty miserable during contest prep due to diet and cardio etc.. Any general rules of thumb would be appreciated. I'm just annoyed to see my weight going up when I really wanna see it going down!


----------



## _LG_ (May 29, 2013)

You want your weight to go down so you upped your test and added deca?  Makes sense


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 29, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> You want your weight to go down so you upped your test and added deca?  Makes sense



I don't see your point here. I am on a modest dose of 400mg test and 200mg deca. I am interested in putting on muscle but I'm not delusional by thinking I can pack on muscle while at significant calorie deficit. Any gains are welcome however I'm shocked by the 20lbs gained. Are you trying to say cutting on test and deca isn't possible because that seems foolish. I'm just looking for some general diet/calorie guidelines for cutting hard while on gear. It seems logical to me that if you keep protein up while dropping your calories you can retain more muscle on gear than you can naturally or on a TRT type of dose. You can correct me if I'm wrong here at anytime.

To clarify I'm more concerned with BF than I am weight. However when you're on what should be a calorie deficit you don't expect to see weight going up.


----------



## lilgumby (May 29, 2013)

Usually about 500 calories under your daily maintenance . It depends on diet type for my calorie deficit  , if its a standard 50/30/20 macro ratio i try and keep my calories a bit lower like 800 under  . Now on keto ( my new love for cutting lol)  i can stay right around my daily maintenance calories and lose body fat . I do try and stay a little lower than that just for my own satisfaction 

As for the miserable part , i can be a moody bitch with no carbs but that can come from the 750mg of test , the 600mg of deca or the 300mg of masteron LOL.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 29, 2013)

lilgumby said:


> Usually about 500 calories under your daily maintenance . It depends on diet type for my calorie deficit  , if its a standard 50/30/20 macro ratio i try and keep my calories a bit lower like 800 under  . Now on keto ( my new love for cutting lol)  i can stay right around my daily maintenance calories and lose body fat . I do try and stay a little lower than that just for my own satisfaction
> 
> As for the miserable part , i can be a moody bitch with no carbs but that can come from the 750mg of test , the 600mg of deca or the 300mg of masteron LOL.



Thanks for the feedback on that. I'm like eating about a cup of jasmine rice with my lunch and dinner meals. I've been thinking about cutting that out since its a starchy carb and I'm trying to lean out. I also get oats at 3/4c per day. All my other carbs come by way of veggies and a little sugar from fruit and whey shakes. I do have egg white powder I am trying to adapt to but its not that pleasant.


----------



## lilgumby (May 29, 2013)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Thanks for the feedback on that. I'm like eating about a cup of jasmine rice with my lunch and dinner meals. I've been thinking about cutting that out since its a starchy carb and I'm trying to lean out. I also get oats at 3/4c per day. All my other carbs come by way of veggies and a little sugar from fruit and whey shakes. I do have egg white powder I am trying to adapt to but its not that pleasant.



No problem , google keto if your not familiar with it . Its kinda hard at first and  not for everyone but most ive read about ,it really works  well for .   Body fat seems to melt off 

Coffee and preworkout will be your fiend . no carbs= no  or very low energy  . MCT oil seems to help some to but now im cycling clen also so it has me kind of jittery LOL


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 29, 2013)

lilgumby said:


> No problem , google keto if your not familiar with it . Its kinda hard at first and  not for everyone but most ive read about ,it really works  well for .   Body fat seems to melt off
> 
> Coffee and preworkout will be your fiend . no carbs= no  or very low energy  . MCT oil seems to help some to but now im cycling clen also so it has me kind of jittery LOL



I don't do stims...I have anxiety issues...I'll have to press through the low energy if I decide to go that route.


----------



## sassy69 (May 29, 2013)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> I don't see your point here. I am on a modest dose of 400mg test and 200mg deca. I am interested in putting on muscle but I'm not delusional by thinking I can pack on muscle while at significant calorie deficit. Any gains are welcome however I'm shocked by the 20lbs gained. Are you trying to say cutting on test and deca isn't possible because that seems foolish. I'm just looking for some general diet/calorie guidelines for cutting hard while on gear. It seems logical to me that if you keep protein up while dropping your calories you can retain more muscle on gear than you can naturally or on a TRT type of dose. You can correct me if I'm wrong here at anytime.
> 
> To clarify I'm more concerned with BF than I am weight. However when you're on what should be a calorie deficit you don't expect to see weight going up.



Deca promotes estrogen -> water retention and bodyfat depositing. Not the best cutter.  You might instead look at adding in something that doesn't aromatize instead of more of one of the more aggressive aromatizers. E.g. winstrol, proviron, etc?


----------



## Powermaster (May 31, 2013)

sassy69 said:


> Deca promotes estrogen -> water retention and bodyfat depositing. Not the best cutter.  You might instead look at adding in something that doesn't aromatize instead of more of one of the more aggressive aromatizers. E.g. winstrol, proviron, etc?



I agree. I've had good results from cutting the deca and adding proviron which will cut water retention and aromatization.


----------



## AmM (May 31, 2013)

sassy69 said:


> Deca promotes estrogen -> water retention and bodyfat depositing.



This is the first time I heard of Deca being a fat depositor, can you elaborate on this?

I'm prepping now with test e, deca and eq. I will switch to short esters 6 weeks out. I have been dropping body fat during my prep not gaining it.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 31, 2013)

AmM said:


> This is the first time I heard of Deca being a fat depositor, can you elaborate on this?
> 
> I'm prepping now with test e, deca and eq. I will switch to short esters 6 weeks out. I have been dropping body fat during my prep not gaining it.



How many calories are you getting in?


----------



## AmM (May 31, 2013)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> How many calories are you getting in?



I'm cycling carbs at 2400 calories a day, 3500 on refeed/ cheat meal day, 1200 calories from protein.


----------

